# screen lock animation has disappeared! HELP.



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, so I rooted my bionic yesterday and everything was going fine until I downloaded a rooted app (it could have been: spare tools or busy box) then my lock animation disappeared and now turns off like a regular dx. I uninstalled these apps and my screen lock animation still hasn't came back. Help please.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

Settings - display - animations [make sure animations are not off)


----------

